# If you could tell a painter anything



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

If you could tell a painter anything and they would not get mad, what would you tell them?

I would tell them that if they know there is wallpaper going on a wall, they should paint slightly around the corner so that when paperhangers cut the paper, it would look clean.

I would tell them to go ahead and caulk the crown molding and not tell the customer that the paperhanger will do it. Paperhangers can't match the paint.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I would tell a painter to always wear white overalls. I think its unprofessional to wear dirty paint splashed jeans when painting.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Lololol... hey, pet peeve much?

I was kinda thinking of things that would make our lives easier but if you want to get a fight started, I got your back. :ninja:



:cowboy:


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yup, I have sent workers home when they tun up on site without painters whites.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Most of the stuff we paint are tans, beiges or warm colors. I wear white but I am about to go to khaki. It seems more logical.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would say get your damn drivers license and a working cell phone.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Put more paint on the surface.

You don't have to paint everything 2-3 times if you put a full coat on the 1st time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

joshmays1976 said:


> Put more paint on the surface.
> 
> You don't have to paint everything 2-3 times if you put a full coat on the 1st time.


So you don't double coat Josh? I assume this logic only holds up in res repaint.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Things you DONT tell a painter:

1. Can I borrow your caulk?
2. That sure is a big pole.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

make sure you bring your own tools. Turning up to a job without a dusting brush and scraper is a big fail in my view.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Things you DONT tell a painter:
> 
> 1. Can I borrow your caulk?


Now that is something useful in that you won't alienate the painter.

For a lot of workmen, it's disconserting to show up on the job and not be able to find your ladder.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Brian C said:


> make sure you bring your own tools. Turning up to a job without a dusting brush and scraper is a big fail in my view.


A big yup.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Things you DONT tell a painter:
> 
> 1. Can I borrow your caulk?
> 2. That sure is a big pole.


I do double coat, I lot of times it's necessary for warranty reasons and is just better in general.
But If I do, I like to shoot for two full coats instead of getting the mil thickness of one coat by applying it twice.

Small story on that vein: subbing for a high end residental company lately. Very established A- list company. Great crew, very reputable professionals, great guys to work with.
Painting a large master bed/bath. Original color is dark blue, new color off white. 
They start painting the bedroom and my apprentice and I start the attached bath.
First coat goes on, start on second. Other crew leader comes to me and says," we are gonna have to do 3 coats to cover this blue" like its the most normal thing in the world to have to put on three coats of AURA. (Never more than two coats even with dark colors according to BM, and its true if you apply a full coat each time. Also full coat flow out way better.
Seems elementary. but I've seen very few, even expirenced, successfully pros who actually put on a full coat. I'm sure this is because I live in a rural area and just haven't been around a lot of pros.
Anyway we covered the bathroom perfectly in two coats.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

No, you can't borrow any money.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not mad its not my fault your a lil cry baby biotch. :jester:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't make me trouble shoot your sprayer over the phone, then B!tch when you order a part and fook it up because you're too lazy and cheap to bring it for service.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Don't make me trouble shoot your sprayer over the phone, then B!tch when you order a part and fook it up because you're too lazy and cheap to bring it for service.


you mad bro?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

you can't make it to work today because why?:whistling2:
wow i hate to hear about your problem and that you can't make it today but if it will help you can take the next year so you'll have time to take of it ....

call me in 2014 :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I got something I'd like all painters to know, "There are NO painting emergencies, stay and finish THIS job before touching up Mrs Snootbottom's dining room before her son's first communion/bar mitzvah dinner"

or "Please use use a corner tool when caulking, it's impossible to trim paper well into a concave corner"

"two coats of gardz on light weight mud"

"damp rag all sanded mud before priming. Paper shrinks when it dries and will yank poorly adhered coatings off the wall"

"NO builder's flat if paper is being hung"

"wallpaper, unlike flat paint, broadcasts ALL bumps, grit, nibs, etc. Walls need to be smooth as a baby's butt"

Or to the GC, "do NOT write your notes on a wall with a Marks-a-Lot, Sharpie, or other such marker"


How about something we should all tell electricians without giving a flying futz if they DID get mad, like "We are NOT your freaking maid, clean up that crap!"


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

You can always tell a painter...you just can't tell him much.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I got something I'd like all painters to know, "There are NO painting emergencies, stay and finish THIS job before touching up Mrs Snootbottom's dining room before her son's first communion/bar mitzvah dinner"


Bill - You outa' take it easy on that Mrs. Snootbottom. From the sounds of it she's constantly giving you work.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I got something I'd like all painters to know, "There are NO painting emergencies, stay and finish THIS job before touching up Mrs Snootbottom's dining room before her son's first communion/bar mitzvah dinner"


While RH makes it sound like she's always giving you work, I'd shy away, 'cause it's obvious that she has a tough time making decisions. If she has trouble choosing between a first communion and a bar mitzvah, how will she ever be able to decide between Rainier White and White Blossom???


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

But to get to the OP's original post, he seems to have a great point.
We could figure out what things painters could be aware of to make their jobs easier and look like very smart workmen too, because they know what the other tradesmen need.

Oh here's another example that just happened today.
The painter knew the wallpaper was being replaced but painted onto the paper.

I like it when they remove even an inch away from the woodwork.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Tell a painter something ?
:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

Don't believe me ... ask my wife


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> Oh here's another example that just happened today.
> The painter knew the wallpaper was being replaced but painted onto the paper.
> 
> I like it when they remove even an inch away from the woodwork.


Couple of weeks ago, the painter actually removed the paper and washed off the residue *PASTE* from the ceiling to like an inch or two below where the new crown was being installed, and THEN painted the new crown WITHOUT cutting it in to the wall, just brushed it out about 1/2 inch below the new crown. 

I think I'm in love.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

daArch said:


> How about something we should all tell electricians without giving a flying futz if they DID get mad, like "We are NOT your freaking maid, clean up that crap!"


It's always on the painter in many homeowners eyes because we are last in on the job. Even if we didnt do it, some expect us to fix it or think its our responsibility. Tapers don't like me bc I tell them I ain't fixing their halfazz work. 

Btw wheres the thread if you could tell a homeowner...?


----------

